# Bad Obsession Motorsports - Project Binky!



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I've watched and loved this show since the start and I got a chance to meet them today at Goodwood FOS!

Anyone else see them? They were in the Link ECU tent WITH BINKY!

Here I am with the boys IN THE CAR


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, lucky guy!!

I've been watching it for a while now. 

Did they mention when the next episode was out??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aah thats class. I've been watching too. Those guys are the best fabricators I've ever seen. Binky's central locking mechanism is just pure genius. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Glad I seen this will start watching ASAP.
Any other build/project programmes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Great photos! I always try and post a reminder in the TV section as soon as new eps are up. and they really are proper fabrication geniuses.


----------

